# losi scte or sc10 4x4



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

so im gonna buy me an sct soon so i need some input from local racers on which 1 to get. I've driven the sc10 4x4 and liked how it drive but i just want more local info on both on how the handle on local tracks. Electronics i have are a hobbywing xerun 120 amp, futaba s3050 if that helps suggesting a truck + a motor for it. thanks in advance


----------



## tsl0238 (Apr 12, 2011)

I personally like the losi scte


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

tsl0238 said:


> I personally like the losi scte


 X2


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

SC10 here although its easier to drive the Losi fast, the AE is more nimble,light and has a more efficient drivetrain. cant even think about running a 540 in a SCTE. either way both are great trucks, try and drive both before you make your final decision!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> SC10 here although its easier to drive the Losi fast, the AE is more nimble,light and has a more efficient drivetrain. cant even think about running a 540 in a SCTE. either way both are great trucks, try and drive both before you make your final decision!


 I can agree with this it would determin your driving style as bouth truck have pros and cons. some advise resurch the problems with both truck on the net this should help you in you choice.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Will the servo b enough for this trucks? Futaba s3050 90oz @6v .16 @6v?


----------



## Tablenapkin (Sep 3, 2011)

When you decide what you do want I got mine at Katy RC they have very very competitive pricing with online stores. I got the Losi 4x4 sc


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Is there any other issues with the losi scte other than the diff pins and being power hungry?
And what about the sc10 4


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

the stock slippers suck and thats about it. On some of them the rear spring rubs but mine doesnt.

either way you go i have pistons for both and lots of good stuff for the SC10:
http://rcshox.com/shoxshop/catalog/index.php?cPath=23_26


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Short explanation on 2stg pistons?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> Short explanation on 2stg pistons?


http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-off-road/535862-2-stage-pistons-do-they-work.html

they are why my truck felt like it did, same with the buggy!


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Over this last year I went thru ALOTE of differnt brands of sct4x4 trucks the Hyper, Jammin, "tryed the Sc104x4. And now own the Losi SCTE I havent drove anything better yet, but it still can still be better out of the box. Like the weight issue they got but aftermarket companies already settled that for you or even Losi Light weight chassis. But I would like to say out of all the diff's and toughness the Losi by far has came along way and this truck just about hook's on any track you put it on. but on the other side of the weight, the weight actually helps you when you need that weight to get you traction to dig it into the dirt. And plus it being a litte heavier so it comes back to the ground a little faster lol.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Well afther long hours of reading and watching vids im gonna go with the sc10 4x4 its seems more like my type of truck. Not to mention when i drove Marcus sc10 i knew i had to get 1 lol. Ill b getting it next Wednesday. Lance & Marcus if either of u can tell me setups that would b great pm me or post it here . 

Thanks


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i run 2 stage pistons so my setup is no good for you! totally different settings


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea ima get some 2stg pistons and slipper pads from u later on.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Are the tires that come with the kit any good ir should i get different ones?


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Tires*

Get a set of M2 Bowties or AKA Induros Soft


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

tsl0238 said:


> I personally like the losi scte


x3


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

*sc10 4x4*

Hey have u bought the truck yet? cause I have an AE SC10 4x4 for sale. only one race on it almost new.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Man u were a little late i got 1 today from victory rc and allrdy started putting it together sry. Im sure ull find a buyer.


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

No problem. I have one that I also bought at Victory RC and love this truck. the one im selling I got in a trade from a friend so I have no need for two. have fun building it and you will like it.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea i love putting stuff together and see how it works. It should b rdy this weekend if i find time lol gotta work on the wife car the power window mechanism broke. Anyways ill post pics once im done


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Well all done with build just need to paint the body. The motor is a beast! The front end comes up lime 2 inches when i punch it . cant wait to go to the track


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds good. Are you going to the next harc race in Katy on Oct. 15


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

As much as i want to go i wont b able to go. ill b going to m&m to do some tunning thats about it


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

*fresh paint!*

finaly! it needs more decals tho http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=428698&stc=1&d=1318631728


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What do i need to do to get a lower cg with this truck? Without the exotec chassis.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

its hard to explain without seeing it but mine was pretty good without the exochassis but MUCH better with it. you can get lead sheets and put double sided tape on one side and tape onto the sides of the chassis along with some regular weights in the corners. other than that put 5mm shims under the inside front camber links and make sure you set toe in in the front.


----------

